# Not and keep living in reality



## agmendes

Olá, alguém poderia, por favor, me ajudar a entender a parte final do trecho abaixo?

"So even if you’re the kind of person who constantly keeps the glass half-full of optimism, there’s still a limit on how high you can raise the water line of expectation—*not and keep living in reality*."

Obrigado desde já.
Abrs.


----------



## mglenadel

Não faz sentido. O "not" deve ser erro de digitação, pois sem ele faz sentido: "…existe um limite para o quanto se pode elevar o nível das expectativas — enquanto se vive no mundo real."


----------



## agmendes

Ok. Faz sentido. Postei também no fórum English Only para ver o que dizem os colegas. Obrigado.


----------



## Archimec

Acho que o "not" estâ negando "raise" e que o uso do travessão (dash) seguido de "not" é um elemento do estilo: 
…existe ainda um limite acima do qual *não* se pode elevar o nível de anseios/esperanças, e continuar a viver no mundo real. 
(Ponto de vista pessoal....)


----------



## Joca

agmendes said:


> Ok. Faz sentido. Postei também no fórum English Only para ver o que dizem os colegas. Obrigado.


E o que eles disseram?


----------



## wtrmute

Me parece que o autor deve ter trocado a polaridade da frase na cabeça depois de escrever a primeira parte dela...  a expressão _not and keep living in reality_ seria natural se ele tivesse dito _you can't raise the water line of expectation without limit_ em vez de _there's a limit on how high you can raise the water line of expectation_.


----------



## Vanda

agmendes, não se esqueça de colocar o link para a discussão no English Only para a gente acompanhar.


----------



## agmendes

Olá, Vanda, segue o link do meu thread no English Only:
Not and keep living in reality 
(Espero que seja isso o que vc me pediu). Abrs.

Oi, Joca, ninguém disse nada até agora. Abrs.


----------



## rikki tornado

A frase gramáticamente está bem escrita e não existe erro de digitação em incluir a palavra "not". Fica um pouco inelegante, mas é uma forma perfeitamente normal de expressão em inglês. Por exemplo, a dar um conselho a um jovem colega, seria normal dizer: "I wouldn't tell the boss he's stupid - not if you want to keep your job". A construção é a mesma, só que na frase em questão soa um bocadinho inelegante.

Acho que a solução passa por algo do estilo:…."se é que quer continuar a viver no mundo real"


----------



## wtrmute

Rikki: Note, no entanto, que você usa uma frase negativa _I wouldn't (...) — not if...
_
A frase no exemplo, no entanto, é afirmativa: _There's a limit to (...) — not and keep...
_
Na minha opinião, essa é a razão pela qual a frase soa estranha (e, sendo mais ousado, diria que está mal escrita).


----------



## rikki tornado

Bem feito o diagnóstico. É daquelas ocasiões onde a tradução fica melhor que o original.


----------



## Joca

Vejam o que achei aqui mesmo no dicionário da wordreference:

_not  (not), 
adv. _

_(used to express negation, denial, refusal, or prohibition):You must not do that. It's not far from here._
*Slang Terms U.S. Slang. (used jocularly as a postpositive interjection to indicate that a previous statement is untrue):That's a lovely dress. Not!*
Poderia se encaixar no caso 2?


----------



## Archimec

Para mim o sentido da frase torna--se mais claro se for lido como
…how high you can raise the water line of expectation not…and keep living in reality
a que o autor, para conferir mais ênfase e estilo, como que num "afterthought", deu a forma
…how high you can raise the water line of expectation – not and keep living in reality.


----------



## mglenadel

"So even if you’re the kind of person who constantly keeps the glass half-full of optimism, there’s still a limit on how high you can raise the water line of expectation—and keep living in reality."

Vocês querem dizer que a frase acima *não* faz sentido?

E que, de alguma forma "So even if you’re the kind of person who constantly keeps the glass half-full of optimism, there’s still a limit on how high you can raise the water line of expectation—not and keep living in reality." faz?


----------



## Archimec

Simplesmente tentando perceber o original, admitindo que não se trata dum erro de digitação. Nenhuma diferença para a tradução, creio eu.


----------



## agmendes

Talvez eu devesse acrescentar que o autor tem uma linguagem muito coloquial, usa gírias e gosta de frases curtas. A passagem com o "not" não foi a única que me deixou com dúvidas. Em outro trecho, a construção é normal, mas não consegui entender o que ele quis dizer no final (parece que o negócio é sempre no final! Rsrsrs). Vou postar depois como novo thread, mas vou deixar aqui também só como exemplo do tipo de linguagem que o autor usa: "[On this blue planet]. The one where you wake up stiff from a cross-training routine, feeling older than ever, moaning yourself out of bed *with whatever’s grown knotted up in a ball overnight."*
Joca, grato pelo toque do uso de "not" no sentido no. 2 acima. 
Obrigado a todos.


----------



## mglenadel

agmendes said:


> "…feeling older than ever, moaning yourself out of bed *with whatever’s grown knotted up in a ball overnight."*



O sujeito malha, os músculos crescem, mas amanhecem doloridos.


----------



## agmendes

mglenadel said:


> O sujeito malha, os músculos crescem, mas amanhecem doloridos.


Olá, mglenadel, faz sentido. Isso não tinha me ocorrido. Aliás, não me ocorreu nada. Simplesmente não consegui entender o que poderia ter crescido de noite amarrado a uma bola! Tks.


----------

